# Your next Vacation



## DaveDragon (Dec 7, 2007)

_What are you planning on or what would you like to do for your next vacation??_

We'd like to go back to Florida (we have a timeshare we rarely use) and see the big show in Daytona! http://www.reptilebreedersexpo.com/


----------



## Sammy (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, since I will most likely be moving South this year I would like to get up to Isle Royal National Park for a week before I move out of the region. 

For years I have wanted to take this trip. Being a single parent has been the biggest reason for not making it already. But my daughter will be 13 this year and think she is ready for such a rugged adventure.

Isle Royale is truly a back country canoing, hiking and camping dream come true.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like fun!!

Is that you in your new avatar??


----------



## dorton (Dec 7, 2007)

My next big vacation will be to drive all over mexico again, last year I covered 1500 miles in a week, next time I'll be there for 2 weeks. 

Dave, Me and a couple of friends are going to try to make it to daytona next year.


----------



## Lexi (Dec 7, 2007)

i think i might go to kakadu national park in austrailia (bad spelling)


----------



## nat (Dec 7, 2007)

I really want to go to south america but there is also a program in India that I am seriously considering (if you count working in an orphanage a vacation ha ha)


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 7, 2007)

I think I'll go on vacation with Lexi!Sounds fun.

Brat!


----------



## Lexi (Dec 7, 2007)

Swtbrat said:


> I think I'll go on vacation with Lexi!Sounds fun.
> 
> Brat!



Brat its so pretty there... I watched a show on discovery channel about it!


----------



## Mike (Dec 7, 2007)

Hopefully Australia or some island.


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 9, 2007)

I will be heading down to Disney World with my family for spring break!! Yay!!! Who wants to watch my tegu??


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 9, 2007)

oh but I really want to goto Bora Bora...always have dunno why. I'll have to convince my significant other to go there on my honeymoon.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 9, 2007)

To many animals for a vacation!lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 10, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> To many animals for a vacation!lol


We've got the same problem. Fortunately the wife of one of the guys who own a local pet store does pet sitting including reptiles. So for $20 a day she's check in on them.


----------

